# ICD-9-CM codes to ICD-10 crosswalk



## Caresbear (Feb 18, 2015)

I work at a nursing home and I was going to order some of the crosswalk reference cards from the AAPC website.  Wondering if Alzheimer's and Dementia would be on the Behavioral card?  I called AAPC and they said they couldn't tell me.  Has anyone purchased this particular card?


----------



## dyates (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the Behavioral Health ICD-10 conversion card.  Alzheimer's in on the card but Dementia is not.

Diana


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 18, 2015)

Caresbear said:


> I work at a nursing home and I was going to order some of the crosswalk reference cards from the AAPC website.  Wondering if Alzheimer's and Dementia would be on the Behavioral card?  I called AAPC and they said they couldn't tell me.  Has anyone purchased this particular card?



The WHO and CMS have indicated that a cross walk system is not a suffice not way to located ICD-10 CM codes for patient claims.  They were never created for this purpose.  There are thousands of codes in the ICD-10CM code set that have no equal in ICD-9 and therefore you can never cross over to them.  Such as unhappy vs depressive disorder.   Many coders use 311 as a code for depression, which it is not.  311 is a code for a depressive disorder NEC as to mild moderate or severe.  It will cross over to F32.9 major depressive disorder, single episode, unspecified.  This is very different from the statement of patient is a little depressed.  However what the cross walk will not tell you is the is a code for unhappiness, R45.2.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 19, 2015)

I get questions about the cross walks as well...and if they keep up, they might have to diagnose ME with R45.2!


----------

